

Hugepic - a web app for showing massive pictures - dilipray
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/introducing-hugepic.io

======
graue
This is really, really cool. An obvious use of it would be for someone to
upload that one massive xkcd: <https://xkcd.com/1110/>

A couple people have already mentioned what would be my first suggestion for
improvement, which is change the URL less often, so the back button works. I'd
also suggest not having an animated transition when new tiles load. It makes
it take longer for the image to properly display, and is, IMHO, distracting.

Also, Leaflet (or your app?) seems to assume it's working with an image that
repeats horizontally, which isn't actually the case with many of the pics on
your site. It would be nice if it didn't wrap or allow going beyond the
boundaries of the image.

Thank you for sharing your code. Is there supposed to be a license file? I
couldn't find one in the repository.

RQ looks amazing. I'd love to tinker with all the stuff you used to make this.

I think you've created an excellent interface for browsing large, high-
resolution images. Well done.

~~~
peterbe
Thank you!

I started this project before that brilliant XKCD drawing. It inspired me to
look at LeafletJS as an alternative.

I don't know how to switch off the vertical overlap-scrolling. Perhaps there's
an option in the API. Will try to take a look.

------
jameswyse
It's pretty awesome! One thing I noticed is that it breaks the browser back
button. I see you have some sort of coordinates in the URL, however changing
these doesn't seem to do anything?

~~~
SenorWilson
They do if you refresh the page, but doing something like this is a nightmare
because it floods your browsing history with useless junk.

This should be changed immediately.

~~~
peterbe
It has been fixed. The hashing thing was naive. Now it's only switched on if
you start the viewing with a coordinates hash.

------
rhplus
There's a similar service called zoom.it (based on Deep Zoom), but it doesn't
seem to be taking uploads anymore.

<http://zoom.it/> (some examples on the right)

~~~
peterbe
I did not know about that. Thanks for pointing it out.

I had so much fun building this that I don't mind discovering existing wheels
lying around.

------
gabemart
The current maximum zoom level (I think it's "5" from the url) seems too low
for some of the pictures. For example, this shot [1] from the picture "Nick
Field" is zoomed to the maximum level but looks like it could zoom quite a bit
more while still having a useful level of resolution and quality.

[1] <http://hugepic.io/35f881f45#5.00/80.636/-135.923>

~~~
peterbe
It's capped at 5 I think. Zoom level five corresponds to a width of 8,192
pixels. Zoom level 6 would be 16,384 pixels. And the Nick Field picture is
only 10,768 pixels wide.

------
szany
Someone should upload the zebrafish image to this.

[http://v.jcb-
dataviewer.glencoesoftware.com/webclient/img_de...](http://v.jcb-
dataviewer.glencoesoftware.com/webclient/img_detail/201/)

------
kevingadd
I would never use a website that broke the back button this badly unless it
offered some tremendously essential feature for my daily life.

The way it shows blackness at the bottom of the image but not the top is
pretty weird also (tried it with the really wide, but not very tall test
image). I think every margin should be the same color.

Scrolling and zooming feel pretty smooth, but it glitches and refreshes the
entire screen when you cross over a horizontal boundary (when the image is
wrapped).

~~~
peterbe
Sorry about the back button thing. It's been fixed now.

I never really noticed it because I never navigated like that when I developed
it. #homeblind

------
seanlinehan
Pretty cool!

~~~
peterbe
Thanks!

